# Hiking in WA



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

I am beginning to look at WA and ID packing trails, I was told of the Sawtooth Mt Trails book by Larry Robinson ands began looking for similar in WA, havent found one yet but did find a site by the WA Trails Assn, their website is at:

http://www.wta.org/

I am still looking for all I can find, my main interest is NE WA, from Cusick west and north, it is west of the river from the Pennd Oreille forest, there is a pretty huge area there to explore.

The WTA trys to help on over 2,000 trails in the state.

Anyone else that has input please chip in.


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

*Re: Goat Packing in WA*

I forgot to mention, duh, that I am interested in the areas that allow goat packing. I have read that the Olympic Peninsula does, and has a packer, but its a bit far from where I will be,

I have the Colville, and Pend Oreille forests and the Kaniksu Natl Forest is closest. Not very far from Calispell Lake.

I'd definitely like to hear from other Wa packers.


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

On the Idhao side Spirit Lake looks good too, any fans of the area here?


----------



## Bwana Ken (May 9, 2011)

Jake,

The NE corner of WA is very pretty, but also is very thickly wooded and came be pretty wet. My wife and I just took a 4 day trip with our goats in the Tucannon Wilderness in the SE corner of the state. It is a very pretty, rugged area of deep canyons and wild rivers, totally inaccessible by vehicles. And it's warmer and drier that the NE part of the state. It's a perfect place for goat packing.


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi Ken

Its sure a pretty view there, and your guys sure seem to like it ! 

I've got a LOT of looking around to do for sure, the only area I am familiar with is up around Sullivan and Priest Lakes and streams going into there and the Pend Oreille River. And its been about 30years since I was there so basically starting from scratch. 

I have a cabin to use through the winter(Cusick) if I want while looking around , or until I find where we want to be. 

Almost like the kid in the candy store trying to decide which one I want the most !! :lol: 

Plans are to leave here Sept 18th, and head west, a couple visit stops enroute. 

I looked at that area down there just this morning, it looks like about a 3 hr or more drive from Cusick, where did you start your trek from?


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi Ken

How heavily traveled is that area by hikers? Its looking better and better.


----------

